# NWOS Show



## luvsorchids (Apr 24, 2010)

It has taken awhile for me to get my act together. The Northwest Orchid Society Show was two weeks ago. It was my first effort (with no experience) in chairing a show. I am forever grateful to the other more experienced members who volunteered and to the people who brought some great plants for sale and display.

Some of the displays


























Susan


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats, and thanx for posting. I think the mark of a good show is how many oohs and ahhhs you hear from neophytes and how the vendors do. Hopefully it was well received.


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 24, 2010)

Slippers

Yay besseae hybrid















Paph. Bel Royal that received an HCC. You should have seen the "stalks" on this one-you could have used them for firewood.















Susan


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

We will allow the copyright sharing! Very nice and a cyp too!


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 24, 2010)

Some Phals

A friend thought this one looked like a Chinese dragon face-I think I agree.

























Susan


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 24, 2010)

Others





















Lovely Disa hybrid that got an AM





Disa uniflora





Susan


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

Who showed the disas; a vendor?


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Who showed the disas; a vendor?



Yes-Afrodisa from Oregon. Wally always has great plants.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

Afrodisa, that's so sexy! 
thanx,


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice pics!!!! Thanks for showing them!!! Jean


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow - great job, Susan. I wish I had been in town to see the show.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2010)

:clap:Congrats! That's alot of work, I co-chaired one last month. Thanks for posting, was it held at the garden center?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Afrodisa, that's so sexy!
> thanx,



Easy there! 

Lovely show, thanks for the look. Are my eye deceiving me, or is that a truly open air event? Pretty wild! (oh yes, the besseae hybrid is very cool)


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

The show was held at a large commercial nursery in their very large greenhouses, so wasn't truly open air.

Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tour -- looks like it was a great show!


----------

